# Chloe's Litter



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

As some of you may know from my other post I took in a pregnant feeder mouse. And I now have a litter of 6 little bubs.

I'm happy with the size. I was worried I'd have to cull them. I think she can handle 6.

Chloe is an Agouti and I wasn't surprised to see a few dark eyed pups in the mix. The dad is either a PEW, a BEW, or another Agouti. Feeder bin colors. I'm hoping for BEW. I adore BEWs. Though as little as I know about genetics I dont think that is likely in my litter...

From the quick peek I took they seem active and have milk bands and she is siting on them and keeps grooming them.

I have few worries though. This is my first litter and with an untamed mouse at that.

Chloe has ignored her two nest boxes. She chose to put them in the corner under the water bottle. Is this normal? She does have them in a nest of paper towels though.

One pup looks like the runt and he isn't moving. I think he may be stillborn. I didn't want to keep looking at them since she had lost interest in the fresh food I put in and went to sit on them again. when I check on them tonight should I remove him if he is dead?

I haven't heard any squeaks which I heard was a good thing. It means Chloe is being a good mommy. Is this true?

When is the risk of her munching them gone? I'm worried about touching them where Chloe isn't tamed. She lets me stroke her back but that's it and runs when I open the top of the bin.

When is the best time to take sexing pics? I'm keeping the litter since its small and I already have 3 bin cages ready to go. I need to know if I need to get more and get them ready if she had all bucks.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Well I miscounted. We've got 9 little bubs

5 does and 4 bucks I think. I've got 4 Pink eyed bubs in the litter.

Struggling to get pics of the buggers. They don't sit still!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I wish you the best of luck. My doe had 9 but there were 7 boys and 2 girls lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sexing them is easiest at about 7 days when the fur starts coming in as you will be able to see the nipples on the girls. I double check the sexes then to make sure I got it right on day 1


----------

